# 3TB Bolt Successful but 6TB Bolt Failed!



## bpunc (Feb 23, 2005)

Is it because MFSR ver. 1002 needs to be updated to work with 6TB (4TB is currently the max)? I'm getting the following errors (see screenshots). I used this site http://www.erebos.net/2015/10/tivo-bolt-hard-disk-upgrade-and-take-apart/ to attach the drive and Rosswalker's guide.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

bpunc said:


> Is it because MFSR ver. 1002 needs to be updated to work with 6TB (4TB is currently the max)? I'm getting the following errors (see screenshots). I used this site http://www.erebos.net/2015/10/tivo-bolt-hard-disk-upgrade-and-take-apart/ to attach the drive and Rosswalker's guide.


Hi,
I suspect you are one of a very small number of folks who have tried to go with a 6TB 3.5" drive on the Bolt, almost everything I have seen stops at the 4TB internal 2.5" drives, so you may be breaking ground. I would try making this post over in the "upgrade" forum, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528428 just to get quicker exposure. It would probably be good to give some information on the exact drive you are using and the specifics on the connection from the bolt to the drive/ enclosure.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

When you first hook the drive up to the PC and run mfsr, what does it show for the capacity?

Did you let the Bolt update to the latest software while the factory drive was still attached before attempting the upgrade?


----------



## bpunc (Feb 23, 2005)

I moved this to the Tivo Upgrade Center section. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=536782. I added another pic which shows MFSR DOES recognize the 6tb drive.


----------

